# Victoria Beckham's seaweed 'wonder' shakes



## laura112 (Jun 13, 2007)

I just read this weeks edition of 'look' magazine, it has a big spread on Vixctoria Beckham's 'Bizzare New Diet Regime'. It says she drinks a sea-weed and algae shake twice a day. Here's a little excerpt:

'Insiders reveal the former spice girl is regularly downing seaweed and algae shakes in a bid to loose 7lb and get her skin looking healthy before she moves to LA next month. The 33 year old swears by her latest discovery and says the benefits are incredible'

Apparently you buy them as a powder and mix them with water or rice milk.

What does everyone else think? Are there benefits in drinking this stuff every day? I want to try it but can't find any in the shops and googling just brings up face masks not stuff you would drink

Anyone heard of this before?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2007)

holy gwok. I havent heard of that but is that all she consumes???!!!

good luck in the search. I reckon if you do find it, it'll taste revolting, LOL


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow she doesn't need to lose seven pounds. I'm not sure if it would be good for skin. Probably good for something.


----------



## semantje (Jun 13, 2007)

that sounds so disgusting! and victoria beckham should not loose 7 pounds!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 13, 2007)

she doesnt eat food, period... dont worry about shakes etc. just follow victorias regime of NO FOOD lol


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 13, 2007)

i want that seaweed too lol


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't imagine seaweed and algae shakes tasting very good, but they are supposed to be very nutritious, LOL.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 13, 2007)

That sounds interesting... I'd try it


----------



## MissOli (Jun 13, 2007)

tried it once in this supermarket..ewww it was so gross..never again *lol* but might be that there are other ones that doesn't taste as bad as the one I drank


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 13, 2007)

Why does she need to loose 7 lbs! She weighs like 0 right now, what she wants to be a size -10 or something.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 13, 2007)

People drink all kinds of weird health shakes. It sounds nasty to me. And she already looks too thin, losing 7 more lbs. is completely unnecessary.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 13, 2007)

Aint sushi made from seaweed wraps? ew.

Ugh. Call me old fashion - but I like my strawberry &amp; banana shakes.


----------



## Seaweed (Jun 18, 2007)

but where can you buy seaweed and algae powder?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 18, 2007)

u mean GAIN 7 pounds...?


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 18, 2007)

That sounds horrible.


----------



## Lovely Lisa (Jun 18, 2007)

I have just signed up to this site as I was initially looking for this seaweed wonder shake aswell and came across this forum.....thought it looked a great place to trade girly ideas and knowledge..did you ever find out where to buy this weight loss shake from that Posh apparently is drinking...I would love to try it...well as long as it works and is not actually bad for me anyway! any clues?

Lisa


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 18, 2007)

shes lying...shes in No food diet. seaweed/algae diet my ass! ..she looks breakable.By the time she settles here in AMERICA..everyone is going to talk shit bout her body.

lose 7 more pounds?! Posh? right shes goin to be dead by then.


----------



## Maui_Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, as far as her diet goes I'm totally unsure about that! But as far as those shakes . . .

Seaweed - Has very high levels of iodine, and iodine is used to treat a hypo-active thyroid, or under active thyroid. &amp;&amp; ur thyroid controlls your METABOLISIM, another words the seaweed will rev up your metabolisim, making you burn calories at a faster rate. In fact if you look at most if not all diet pills on the market they have KELP or SEAWEED in it. Just for your info BLADDERWRACK has the heighest amount of iodine out of all seaweeds.

Algae- Chlorella &amp;&amp; Spirulina, google it, they are supposed to be like this wonder food, or the "perfect food". At one point scientist thought that they were the answers to solving world hunger. As they have everything your body needs as far as nutrition. So there very well could be truth behind the "she dosen't eat any FOOD," thing. Not only is it very nutritious it is also supposed to detoxify or clean out all the impurities in your body. In my opinion everyone can benefit from taking one of these chlorella or spirulina, even if it's not to lose weight.

I've never heard or seen these in powder form, I take the pill form which I get from my local health food store.

&amp;&amp; where in the heck is she gonna find the 7 pounds to lose?? Remove a freaking kidney and maybe half a lung?? Sheesh she's TINY as is !!


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 21, 2007)

Well,if she is drinking those god-awful seaweed/sewage shakes(which sound like something a local health food store of mine carries, in dehydrated form--eww!)that might half explain the eternal and dreadful expression on her face, immobilized in apparent shock or horror,as if she had just recently tasted/smelled the most disgusting concoction on the face of the known planet--and swallowed the whole thing, down to the last revolting drop.


----------



## FeverDream (Jun 21, 2007)

I think the Odwalla superfood drinks (the ones that look like green ooze) are loaded with spirulina, and maybe other kinds of seaweed. I used to drink them until I realized how much sugar is in them, but they were the most delicious things on the planet.


----------



## Lia (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well,if she is drinking those god-awful seaweed/sewage shakes(which sound like something a local health food store of mine carries, in dehydrated form--eww!)that might half explain the eternal and dreadful expression on her face, immobilized in apparent shock or horror,as if she had just recently tasted/smelled the most disgusting concoction on the face of the known planet--and swallowed the whole thing, down to the last revolting drop.










Haha, that's a poetic form of summing all up! Indeed she looks like she's eternally constipated or something is smelling bad!
When she was on Spice Girls she was much more beautiful (although her wardrobe was quite bland)


----------



## laura112 (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well,if she is drinking those god-awful seaweed/sewage shakes(which sound like something a local health food store of mine carries, in dehydrated form--eww!)that might half explain the eternal and dreadful expression on her face, immobilized in apparent shock or horror,as if she had just recently tasted/smelled the most disgusting concoction on the face of the known planet--and swallowed the whole thing, down to the last revolting drop.









hahahahahahaha




Still haven't been able to find out where I can buy the shakes, I'd rather get them in 'shake' form than tablet. I don't know I just think it would work better.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 22, 2007)

shes known for having seaweed body wraps but iv never read she has seaweed shakes, sounds vile!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 22, 2007)

i think she looks way too skinny and sickly as it is to lose 7 lbs


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 23, 2007)

This is the only thing I could think of. I use it here for our family (my daughter loves it, my husband tolerates it).

Perfect Food


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

she needs to gain! whatever!


----------



## NYchic (Jun 24, 2007)

where is she going to lose the 7 pounds from? what's wrong with these people i.e posh, nicole richie! they look uglyyyy, if they want to look pretty GAIN 20 pounds!


----------



## styl1234 (Jun 27, 2007)

something you would drink with a peg on your nose and eat sweeties straight afterwards.


----------



## topazrules (Jul 2, 2007)

Have you tried Googling the official name of the seaweed? I think it's called "Fuxocinthin" or something like that. Does the article say? My local health food store has a big banner outside advertising, so I'd try a place like that.

Also, in answer to people who asked where to get seaweed powder, I bought some at Trader Joe's a while ago.


----------



## rdubeauty (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you would need to go to a health food store. Maybe one that sells vitamins, organics, and natural foods. Also try Whole Foods or Fresh Market.

I totally agree, they need to gain weight! The sad thing is they have all that money and obviously are still miserable.


----------



## styl1234 (Jul 7, 2007)

I totally agree. Being that thin is not nice and looks unhealthy. Just seen a picture in todays paper of Kates Moss her knees. Looks all wrinkled and old. Your skin will look much nicer, and less old if it has some plumpness (Kelly Brook for instance)


----------



## **AnGeL** (Jul 8, 2007)

i dont think i'd b able to drink it


----------



## APPLE305 (Sep 28, 2007)

check this out think i found it Optimum Nutritionists - Find a Nutritionist in London - Health Food


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 22, 2007)

Something interesting about it BBC NEWS | Health | Seaweed anti-obesity tablet hope Arab View: Seaweed: A Sea of Health

Just buy dry seaweed pack mix 2-3 spoons in water and drink twice a day, you got perfect posh shake lol

oh here is web of prepared seaweed Nisshoku Dry Seaweed Mix 100g


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 22, 2007)

ugh, ew. Probably tastes like ass. YUCK!


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah it's true, tastes horrible and even smell, ones tried long time ago lol


----------



## Thais (Oct 23, 2007)

Look at Victoria. Does she looks like somebody who cares about her health? LOL

There is only one way to lose weight: To burn more calories than you eat. And we should all do it in a healthy way... Not by drinking seaweed all day


----------



## clayten (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,

The best *Seaweed and Algae Shakes *are made from dried seaweed (Kelp), which is easy to prepare. The new book, the 'Seaweed Jelly-Diet Cookbook Guide' gives step by step instructions on how to prepare dried seaweed for all your favorite recipes. The seaweed recipes are classified into three consistencies, a 'liquid' seaweed for the weight loss diet, a seaweed 'jelly' for soups and dips used for the nutritional diet, and a 'paste' for spreads, baking and sauces. Check it out.

Sincerely,

Clayten


----------



## Blackdove724 (Oct 4, 2008)

I've heard that these are one of the only things she eats/drinks, that and frozen grapes. Seaweed is apparently good for loosing weight. But I believe if you look in the vitamin stores there are kelp pills that are just as effective in helping stimulate your metabolism. The only thing is the shake (If you can swallow it) would most likely be more satisfying than the pill obviously.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 5, 2008)

I like seaweeds, but a martian green shake doesn't sound too yummy, lol. Better take the weeds in the form of pills/"supplements". Agar agar is supposed to destroy about 700 calories/day while digested.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2008)

We drink something called "Sea Moss" in Trinidad. It's kind of like a shake, but it's thick. Usually with spices and condensed milk. Tastes yummy to me...

I didn't know it's supposed to make u lose weight..


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 6, 2008)

Doesn't sound very appetizing. And there's something wrong with her head to think she needs to lose weight...pfft....psycho!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Oct 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We drink something called "Sea Moss" in Trinidad. It's kind of like a shake, but it's thick. Usually with spices and condensed milk. Tastes yummy to me...
I didn't know it's supposed to make u lose weight..

trust me condensed milk will not make you lose weight, it will make you gain!
and the only miracle in losing weight is eating healthy and exercising, why do we want a miracle pill or shake??


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sunshine80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif trust me condensed milk will not make you lose weight, it will make you gain!
and the only miracle in losing weight is eating healthy and exercising, why do we want a miracle pill or shake??





Ha ha, I kno... I was talking about the Seaweeds part...


----------



## moccah (Oct 6, 2008)

It sounds soooo bad I dont even want to know what it actually tastes like

And where the hell does that 7 pounds come off than??!?! that woman is to thin already


----------



## Bee Luscious (Oct 17, 2008)

Algaes are good for adding oxygen to the blood and to help purify blood as well as the Chlorophyl helps with the skin texture. Over doing it though is not good either. Try organic proteins this is really good for your health I have been reading about a new protein that is fascinating its papaya protein called papayamine suppose to be excellent for loosing weight etc...


----------



## magosienne (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't heard of that protein, it sounds interesting.


----------

